# Urget - Loving Home needed for my little baby



## Blinkie*tai (Oct 13, 2009)

Blinky is a gorgeous black and white cat. I love her to pieces and am in tears writing this.

I have recently suffered a relationship breakdown and have had to move in with family. Currently she is in Harwich in Essex, I am in Lordswwod, Kent.

As of this weekend (17/10/2009) she will be in need of a new home.

Unfortunately I am living in a household with a dog, two cats and a rabbit and the person I am staying with has refused to allow her to stay here with me, which is understandable but my ex is refusing to look after her any longer.

She is an extremely loving little girl of 4 years. She was abandoned by the mother at birth and was raised by another nursing queen. She loves warm areas such as under radiators, on your lap and on tumbled washing (hehe!).

She currently spends time both indoors and out, but was raised as an indoors cat for 2 1/2 years so is litter trained.

She is not particularly fussy with food and doesnt prefer any one brand over another.

She loves attention but also likes her time alone. She is not bothered by children as she tends to place herself away from them but at the same time if they are sat quietly she will sit with them!

She is used to other animals (cats/dog/tortoise etc) but keeps herself to herself. Ideally a home with few other animals would be prefered but if she is going to be loved and looked after she wont mind other animals.

She does have a slight issue with her right eye. When she was a kitten she had surgery to cut away some of her 3rd eyelid but it has since grown back over her eye. It is purely an appearence problem and doesnt affect her in anyway health wise. She can still see and has no problems with walking (for example she doesnt bump nito things) and catching birds is not an issue bless her!

If it were possible I would have her rehomed on a temporary basis if I knew someone who was able to take her until I have moved into the house but I know of no one and I dont think I would be able to advertise on here and find anyone at such short notice.

She can be collected from Harwich, Essex anytime (with notice of course until 24th) or from Lordswood, Kent when I bring her back to Kent on Saturday 17th.

It is breaking my heart that she has to go so ideally I would love to be able to have updates from whoever rehomes her via email or any other way really.

If I have missed anything out or there are any burning questions please let me know and I will get back to you asap. Alternatively if you have any miracles by which I can keep her do not hesitate to let me know as I dont want to lose her and neither does my 2 year old son who loves her to pieces.

Thank you for your time, Im now going to wipe my eyes! (yes Im a woman haha!)

Blinky 
As a kitten (to show her eye)
Tai


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

oh hun what a shame.

I take it you don't have transport? I only ask as i;m in south staffs, so quite a distance from you. Do you know how long it would be before you could have her back, if i was to foster her?

nicky 
xx


----------



## Blinkie*tai (Oct 13, 2009)

I dont drive unfortunately. Im just so upset I have no friends or family able to help out. Im obviously willing to sort food etc. Our move date is not set yet, but will probably be 4 weeks (at most).

At this moment Im clutching at straws. Its bad enough I have been without her the last few weeks and to have to rehome her is killing me!

x


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would have loved to have helped, but its going to be at least a 6 hour round trip for me, and i just don't have the funds for fuel. 

I really do hope you get it sorted soon xxx


----------



## sophiestar (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi I am in Sudbury less than an hour from Harwich, I could foster her for u short or long term. Have fostered many cats in the past. I have small dogs but they are very cat friendy. I have 3 cats all frienly. She would beable to have space to herself if needed. If this is of any help you can ring me on 01787 378304 Pip


----------

